# Tybee Pier 4/20 Report



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fished off and on, back and forth all day with just a couple of small whiting to show for my efforts. Did meet a cool guy who I invited to join us here at P&S. He set me up with every possible shark leader I could possibly want for free (product sampling  )?, and he may even be able to set all of us up with really good deals on his custom made leaders.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Shark leadders? My uncle will flip out when he hears about them. Hes an avid shark angler. Emanuel i might be able to get him to take you out with us when im down there.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Woooo!!! I am excited. Can't wait for the summer.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

me too. Man emanuel im definantly gettin g u into casting rattletrips for ribbonfish. last year i caught like 6000000000000(im a fisherman of course i exagerate)


----------

